# Feedback on Epson Stylus Photo R1900



## BrewDude (Apr 11, 2008)

I saw this printer - Epson Stylus Photo R1900 - on a national chains website and was wondering if anyone had one yet. I think I like it, and will purchase it since I found a bulk ink supplier. Does anyone have one and what is your review???Thanks in advance! If I get this I will update my opinion of the unit. Cheers!!!


----------



## hillbillyvoodoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I have purchased the printer! It prints beautifully, but it goes threw ink like no tomorrow! I've looked and looked for bulk inks and found no success! 
Maybe you could fill me in on your finds!
Thanks


----------



## BrewDude (Apr 11, 2008)

I figured that since it was a newer printer, it would be tough to find a bulk system. I did call SuperJetUSA.com and they said that they have a system, but it is not yet posted on the site. I hope it helps.


----------



## seaweed (Dec 25, 2007)

What is the best 11 x 17 ink jet printer out there and what is the best ink jet transfer paper for light colors that will work best in that printer.
Thanks Seaweed


----------



## mikalopa (Feb 24, 2008)

hey brewdude, 
did you get that epson 1900? and the cis?? let me know, im thinking of purchasing a 1900 and a cis (if there is one available) to do heat transfers... let me know.
thanks


----------



## BrewDude (Apr 11, 2008)

Do to an unexpected car repair, I had to delay my purchase. The good news is that the printer arrived last week (best price was at NewEgg + free shipping) and I also got a legit version of Corel X4 on eBay (new/sealed with serial) for a great price. I will delay the CIS until I start to generate funds, but as mentioned above, SuperJetUSA.com has them. I hope to have the whole thing set up and ready to roll this week. I will post back ASAP. 
---Later


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

The 1900 is great and fast. I use it for heat transfers. No problems so far. As a side note: I got my CIS from inkrepublic.com and it is working like a charm. I'm in the 300's of prints with this CIS so far. I figure I've saved about $700 so far if I were using the Epson gold, I mean ink.


----------



## BrewDude (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the CIS tip! I got the printer up and running for heat transfers. It works like a charm! The only problem is that it uses ALOT of ink with those cartriges. They are half empty on about 15 shirts. I plan on going with a CIS as soon as funds are available. 

Did you have any problems when you hooked up the CIS with some sort of Chip that is in the cartriges? I read somewhere that it was an issue. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes I did but that got worked out. I got one of the first CIS kits put out and got a bad chip. Once that was replaced it works great. Now when my printer shows I'm out of ink for a color, I press the INK button, press two little buttons on my chipset, and it starts printing again right where it left off. It's excellent. It's a great feeling not having to worry about how much ink I'm using. I got it from inkrepublic.com. I pretty much post that everywhere. I was really stressing who to buy from when they first came out. It wasn't easy to install the waste bottle. I was quite uncomfortable a few times but once I got that in. There were no problems. Don't buy one without a waste bottle. They are a neccesity for a CIS. 

Mike


----------



## BrewDude (Apr 11, 2008)

Man yer blowin me away! I want the CIS but I'm affraid I won't be able to do all of the fancy stuff (set up). I checked out the video and the step by step stuff for the 1800, on the website. I hope they can walk me thru on customer support, if I save up e'nuf first!
I will post back as I improve my set-up!


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

mb7387 said:


> Yes I did but that got worked out. I got one of the first CIS kits put out and got a bad chip. Once that was replaced it works great. Now when my printer shows I'm out of ink for a color, I press the INK button, press two little buttons on my chipset, and it starts printing again right where it left off. It's excellent. It's a great feeling not having to worry about how much ink I'm using. I got it from inkrepublic.com. I pretty much post that everywhere. I was really stressing who to buy from when they first came out. It wasn't easy to install the waste bottle. I was quite uncomfortable a few times but once I got that in. There were no problems. Don't buy one without a waste bottle. They are a neccesity for a CIS.
> 
> Mike


Hi I am a newbie,
What is a CIS? Is that the name for making your printer a bulk ink printer? Is it the same ink, pigment ink, or is it a bulk Chromoblast ink? If I am running small quantities would it be better to stick with cartridges so I won't have to clean it regularly etc.? I want to use it for heat transfers.

Thank you
Tracey


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

Traceyt said:


> Hi I am a newbie,
> What is a CIS? = Continuous Ink System/Bulk Ink System
> 
> Is that the name for making your printer a bulk ink printer? Yep
> ...


-CIS 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

mb7387 said:


> -CIS
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you,
This was very helpful. I just turned my printer off 
(Chromablast is sublimation ink that is for 100% cotton rather than polyester) 
So you use an Epson 1900? and the pigment inks that are made for it, on your transfers?
Are you happy with the quality and washability of your shirts? 
So I could save money in the long run by hooking up one of the ink systems. Is it epson ink in that system? 

I am not quite sure I am willing to tackle the mechanics of a continuous system.

Thank you


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

Traceyt said:


> Thank you,
> This was very helpful. I just turned my printer off
> I had read in a few places that to save ink, leave your inkjet on all the time and print something every 1-2 days. When you power them up, they use up ink going through the warm-up cycle. If you are not going to use it for an extended period of time 4 days+, then turn it off. Might be true, might not. It's what I do either way.
> 
> ...


 
-Mike.....


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

mb7387 said:


> -Mike.....


Thanks for all the info. Wow, I had no idea I would run out of ink so quickly.


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

Refillable cartridges can work just as good. They can be refilled from the top and don't have to be removed from the printer you will just have to put ink in them more often.



BrewDude said:


> Man yer blowin me away! I want the CIS but I'm affraid I won't be able to do all of the fancy stuff (set up). I checked out the video and the step by step stuff for the 1800, on the website. I hope they can walk me thru on customer support, if I save up e'nuf first!
> I will post back as I improve my set-up!


----------



## BrewDude (Apr 11, 2008)

How about a web page or name of the replacement carts. I would much rather use a cart that I could re-fill than a cis. 
Thanks!


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll look it up and send or post. got alot going on but will get to it. The disadvantage to cis systems is there is the possibility of ink drying in the lines if you buy a cis and don't use it that much. Most who print in volume use a cis because of convience but yo get the same savings using either. are you looking for refillable cartridges for the R1900?

Philip


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a R1900 on my desk. It print out great pics. The color and quality or pretty good.


----------



## mrfrost (Oct 21, 2008)

does anyone know if the ink from inkrepublic is any good? im assuming it is but id like a second opinion from someone who's actually tested it out

i want to get the deal they have on the r1900 cis system that inc's the pigment ink

InkRepublic - R2880 CIS, 3880 CIS, 3800 CIS, R1900 CIS, R2400 CIS, R1800 CIS, R800 CIS, R280 CIS, 1400 CIS, C120 CIS


----------



## DaisyK (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is a comparison between Inkrepublic's ink and another CIS vendor.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t60578-3.html#post370424


----------

